# My Ricordea just had a baby!



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought this as a single polyp a bit over a month ago and it's been growing ever since and today just popped out a little baby ricordea.










This is a yuma, btw, not a Florida.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

As I am a complete ignoramous when it comes to salt water, I have no clue what your talking about but the picture is cool and congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

:cheer:

*go team


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Joseph28 (Jun 5, 2012)

well down


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Euru, place several small rocks around the mother colony, this will be a frequent event. Some people even annoy the mother colony so it closes up and they cut the bottom with a sharp knife or scalpel. Mushrooms are anemones, as long as you frag it with a piece of the mothers base, it will move out from under her and give you a new anemone.
Nice job. Congrats.


----------

